# 25 % off everything WSP sale



## not_ally

Heads up for those of you who have a Wholesale Supplies shopping list, they are moving and having a sale.  All of the stuff in my cart (I actually had one pending before I heard about the sale, yay, that usually never happens!) was 25% off, so I think most everything is discounted.  There is a $40 minimum, though.


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> Heads up for those of you who have a Wholesale Supplies shopping list, they are moving and having a sale.  All of the stuff in my cart (I actually had one pending before I heard about the sale, yay, that usually never happens!) was 25% off, so I think most everything is discounted.  There is a $40 minimum, though.



I broke down and bought a regular loaf mold, a T&S, some lye (I really like the flakes) and got a new FO to bump me over the $40 mark.  Curse these sales!


----------



## not_ally

I know, I consoled myself by saying that I already had a list going before I saw the sale.  But I had a $40.00 goal and went over  (imagine internal whiny voice "but they were on SAAAALE"!)

Also, K, I really like the WPS/Crafter's Choice silicone molds, both the regular loaf and the T&S.  I think they are well made/sturdy for the money, do not require support.  They are really good if you are not making big batches, my go to molds for that purpose.  If anyone is looking for smallish silicone molds - I think my loaf mold holds about 40 oz of total batch weight (oils/lye/water/additives - the maximum amt of oils vary depending on how much water I use/discount) and the TSM holds about 33 TBW, now would be a good time to buy.


----------



## kchaystack

I have several of their 1lb molds, and they are pretty nice.  I also have a very small wooden tall and skinny that is fun - but a pain to line.  The 2 bigger molds require support so I think these will be great when I want to make bigger batches, like for the AL swap.

Now I hope their Urban Cowboy FO is nice.


----------



## dixiedragon

Really wanted to get Carribean Coconut as recommended by Tvivian, but it is out of stock. Sadness.


----------



## shunt2011

Yes, I managed to drop a good chunk of money.  Mostly stuff I needed anyway. I'm trying like crazy to unload a bunch of stuff and really don't need to keep adding more.  Bad Girl!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Oh man... I would have been happily oblivious to the sale... ENABLERS. *playful glare*

I took advantage to purchase mostly the more expensive EOs... I swear, I'll have more scent stuff than actual soap ingredients. LOL


----------



## snappyllama

So I needed something that cost under $5 that I could have gotten from somewhere without a minimum order... but it was a sale!  I'm happy to report that I restrained myself for the most part. I only picked up 4 new scents:

Sea Glass
Raspberry Lemonade
Tobacco Caramel
Cedarwood EO

I wish I had known about this two weeks ago when I ordered over $100 worth of stuff from them.  LOL


----------



## TheDragonGirl

oh man they were out of a couple of things I needed already but I got _so many_ EOs I've been holding off on for the price


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Oh yeah, DragonGirl. Most of my cart were EOs that I have been eying and removing from my cart because of the price... I think I'm good on EOs for like, the next two or three years. LOL And I'll probably end up blending the pricy ones with cheaper ones anyways, to make them last longer. lol


----------



## TheDragonGirl

FlybyStardancer said:


> Oh yeah, DragonGirl. Most of my cart were EOs that I have been eying and removing from my cart because of the price... I think I'm good on EOs for like, the next two or three years. LOL And I'll probably end up blending the pricy ones with cheaper ones anyways, to make them last longer. lol



heck yeah! EO hoarding


----------



## navigator9

And I got no email??? I read your post and ran over there quick like a bunny before my favorites were gone. Thanks!


----------



## hmlove1218

snappyllama said:


> So I needed something that cost under $5 that I could have gotten from somewhere without a minimum order... but it was a sale!  I'm happy to report that I restrained myself for the most part. I only picked up 4 new scents:
> 
> Sea Glass
> Raspberry Lemonade
> Tobacco Caramel
> Cedarwood EO
> 
> I wish I had known about this two weeks ago when I ordered over $100 worth of stuff from them.  LOL



Ooh Sea Glass is amazing!! I love using it in my salt bars.


----------



## snappyllama

hmlove1218 said:


> Ooh Sea Glass is amazing!! I love using it in my salt bars.



I cannot wait to try that one out!  I was already thinking of putting it into my next batch of salt bars.


----------



## Sonya-m

Would anyone be willing to add a couple of the neons sampler packs to their order and post over here to me if I PayPal you the cost of the neons and the postage?


----------



## not_ally

Sonya, I'm afraid I already ordered, but if you can find other stuff you want to make the minimum I'm happy to have it delivered to me and re-package it to send to you, not sure if that would help.  One caveat, people on another site have noted that during the last sale WSP shipping times took much longer (several weeks in some instances), apparently they get overwhelmed during these events.  So it might take a while to get your stuff if you decide to do it ....


----------



## dixiedragon

I've got $100 in my cart. Somebody talk me down! Or not.


----------



## dixiedragon

Aaaand I just added Sea Glass to my cart.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

I swore to myself that I was going to go through more of the supplies I had on hand before I placed another order...and then spent $180 on this sale. The only thing I DIDN'T buy was the one thing that I needed - olive oil pomace. Unfortunately, they're sold out! Yikes! I'm trying to hold out until they have some back in stock, since it's the best deal I've found so far (the free shipping really makes a big difference there).

Also bummed about the Carribbean Coconut being sold out. :-( I'm trying the Exotic Coconut based on TViv's experiments. I'm okay with trying out a sexy coconut scent!


----------



## dixiedragon

SplendorSoaps makes me feel better about my $100 shopping cart. Why, I am positively frugal and restrained!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

dixiedragon said:


> SplendorSoaps makes me feel better about my $100 shopping cart. Why, I am positively frugal and restrained!



XD you and me both


----------



## chloe

Spent over $100! Really bummed they were out of avocado oil and mango butter! Stop me from going back to look some more!


----------



## Soapsense

Oh God, I am placing a second order, I got the notification that something I originally wanted is now in stock.  Oh Well it's a sale.


----------



## shunt2011

I placed two orders too. Fortunately I got stuff I mostly needed.


----------



## pamielynn

Here's something interesting though.. I only buy 3 FOs from them and the prices they have crossed out (to indicate what the price WAS before the discount) is HIGHER than what i just paid before the sale. Example: Bay Rum 111 was $31 for 16oz regular price - 25% off would be about $23. Now, they're saying the regular price was $35 with a sale price of $26. All three FOs are like this.

Am I looking at something the wrong way?


----------



## dneruck

I noticed that some of their FOs went up a few months ago. All of the ones that were 15.95 are now 17.95. Maybe some of the others were increased as well.


----------



## TeresaT

dneruck said:


> I noticed that some of their FOs went up a few months ago. All of the ones that were 15.95 are now 17.95. Maybe some of the others were increased as well.



To pay for their new space?  LOL

Thanks for posting about this sale.  I was able to get my first fragrance oils because of it.  Any feedback on my choices will be appreciated:

Autumn Lodge
Coconut Lime Verbena
White Gardenia Flowers
Double Mint
Lemon Verbena (EO/FO blend)
Chamomile & Lavender (EO/FO blend)


----------



## Sonya-m

If anyone could add a couple of the neon sample packs to their order for me I could PayPal you straight away. Pleeeeaaaassseee!!


----------



## snappyllama

Sorry Sonya, I already made my order.  I have the most of the neons from Nurture and would be happy to send you some of those for free.  PM me your address of you're interested.


----------



## Teahouse

by the time i saw the sale. most of the things I really wanted was out of stock! oh well...i lucked out. 

better not feed to soap addict in me.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Has anyone's sale orders shipped yet? I'm getting antsy! And I'm not surprised it's taking so long... The processing time they have in the banner on the top of the site has never been correct when it comes to my orders.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I'm not supply ordering again until July--I am mega stocked and my soapy budget is broke. Whyyyyyyyyyy they gotta do this when my soapy budget is broke??? :-(


----------



## snappyllama

FlybyStardancer said:


> Has anyone's sale orders shipped yet? I'm getting antsy! And I'm not surprised it's taking so long... The processing time they have in the banner on the top of the site has never been correct when it comes to my orders.



Mine hasn't... I knew it would be a while before I got it, but I'm getting a little antsy.  I ordered some lye and thought I was just supplementing my stock... turns out I actually need it.  I really like to use the flakes and might end up making an order at BB tonight in hopes it will come as quickly as my last order from them.


----------



## Sonya-m

snappyllama said:


> Sorry Sonya, I already made my order.  I have the most of the neons from Nurture and would be happy to send you some of those for free.  PM me your address of you're interested.




Thank you Snappy, pm'd you.


----------



## not_ally

WSP is always slow shipping to me, and the talk on Dish is that they will probably be even slower this time w/all the sale orders and the move - if anyone needs something ASAP, I would order it from a quick delivery place in bridge/tide you over amounts.


----------



## Soapsense

In the email about the sale they said shipping would be late, so I expected it.
Mine shipped this morning, scheduled delivery is Wednesday.  I ordered at 6 am the first day of the sale.


----------



## Lbrown123

snappyllama said:


> So I needed something that cost under $5 that I could have gotten from somewhere without a minimum order... but it was a sale!  I'm happy to report that I restrained myself for the most part. I only picked up 4 new scents:
> 
> Sea Glass
> Raspberry Lemonade
> Tobacco Caramel
> Cedarwood EO
> 
> I wish I had known about this two weeks ago when I ordered over $100 worth of stuff from them.  LOL



I love the Raspberry Lemonade! I haven't tried any of the others you selected.


----------



## valerieinthegallery

snappyllama said:


> So I needed something that cost under $5 that I could have gotten from somewhere without a minimum order... but it was a sale!  I'm happy to report that I restrained myself for the most part. I only picked up 4 new scents:
> 
> Sea Glass
> Raspberry Lemonade
> Tobacco Caramel
> Cedarwood EO
> 
> I wish I had known about this two weeks ago when I ordered over $100 worth of stuff from them.  LOL



Have you ever used the Raspberry Lemonade FO? My last batch was made with it and it smells incredible!


----------



## valerieinthegallery

TeresaT said:


> To pay for their new space?  LOL
> 
> Thanks for posting about this sale.  I was able to get my first fragrance oils because of it.  Any feedback on my choices will be appreciated:
> 
> Autumn Lodge
> Coconut Lime Verbena
> White Gardenia Flowers
> Double Mint
> Lemon Verbena (EO/FO blend)
> Chamomile & Lavender (EO/FO blend)



I just made a batch with their coconut lime verbena and it's good, but not what I was expecting. It is definitely more perfumey/citrusy than I was expecting and I smell no coconut in it whatsoever. I was looking for something a bit more coconutty smelling and ordered this one based on the reviews. I probably won't buy it again, because it isn't what I was looking for, but it doesn't smell bad.


----------



## TeresaT

valerieinthegallery said:


> I just made a batch with their coconut lime verbena and it's good, but not what I was expecting. It is definitely more perfumey/citrusy than I was expecting and I smell no coconut in it whatsoever. I was looking for something a bit more coconutty smelling and ordered this one based on the reviews. I probably won't buy it again, because it isn't what I was looking for, but it doesn't smell bad.



Thanks.  I just got a sniffy sample from BB of their coconut lime verbena and it wasn't my favorite.  I can't smell the coconut in that, either.  When I get this, I'll compare them.  (However, the Kentish Rain?  Oh. My. Gosh.  I wanna slather that all over me!!  I kept "snorting" the sample.  I hope I didn't sniff it all up!  I am DEFINITELY getting that.  Even if it's just to "snort" and be happy.)


----------



## not_ally

Teresa, a heads up, Kentish Rain is meant to be a super accelarator.  I like it to, but am saving my little bottle of it for MP and B&B.  If you use it in CP, be prepared to mix and pour right away.


----------



## snappyllama

valerieinthegallery said:


> Have you ever used the Raspberry Lemonade FO? My last batch was made with it and it smells incredible!



I haven't, but that's great to hear.  I knew I was taking on chance on it, but really wanted something fresh and summery.


----------



## chloe

not_ally said:


> WSP is always slow shipping to me, and the talk on Dish is that they will probably be even slower this time w/all the sale orders and the move - if anyone needs something ASAP, I would order it from a quick delivery place in bridge/tide you over amounts.




I live overseas and always get my WSP shipments quickly compared to BB and others. Don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## not_ally

Just got notice that my order (made 6/1) was shipped today.  That is usually about the same amount of time WSP takes, BB is usually quicker for me, but it might be b/c of the delivery method and distance, BB is closer to me.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Mine has not shipped yet. I ordered at the end of the day on 6/1. I'm hoping it ships tomorrow. Otherwise, no big deal. Lol


----------



## shunt2011

Mine hasn't shipped as yet either and I ordered 6/1 about 7 a.m. and my second one on 6/1 in the evening.   The raspberry lemonade is nice. It moved fast in my recipe that's usually fairly slow.  Might have been a fluke.  I ordered another 16 oz bottle.


----------



## Soapsense

Got my order today, nothing back ordered, yay!


----------



## snappyllama

Hurray, mine finally shipped.  I should see it on Monday.


----------



## kchaystack

I got my ship notice today, should be here tomorrow.  Nice to be just one state over.


----------



## Stacyspy

Sonya-m said:


> If anyone could add a couple of the neon sample packs to their order for me I could PayPal you straight away. Pleeeeaaaassseee!!



If you PM your address, I'd be happy to send you what I have left of WSP color blocks...I have some of most of the neons and stained glass colors...


----------



## lillybella

I thought they posted at the beginning of the sale that items would not be shipping until June 28th.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

lillybella said:


> I thought they posted at the beginning of the sale that items would not be shipping until June 28th.



no the thing was that orders are slow until the 28th because of the sale and the move


----------



## chloe

Just got my shipment yesterday and I'm overseas! It probably arrived sooner but I only checked my box once this week! Exciting!!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Still hasn't shipped...


----------



## Cactuslily

i never got notification via email. just received an order recently. is sale still on? i don't see anything on the site regarding this, and i need a few things....well, i don't NEED a few things, but could always Use a few things. Many of my items have been out of stock. do they give rainchecks?


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Mine still hasn't shipped either... I'm really not surprised though, with how they are normally slow to ship my stuff and the number of orders they likely got from the sale. I ordered mid-afternoon Pacific time on the 1st.

Cactuslily-I think you've missed it. I haven't seen the sale prices in a few days.


----------



## galaxyMLP

The sale prices ended the 4th. I ordered near midnight eastern on the 1st. I'll keep waiting patiently then.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Yeah on their FB page they said the problem is they did the majority of their sales within the first hour, because people filled up their carts and waited for it to tick over

They aren't doing rain checks because it was an inventory reduction sale


----------



## valerieinthegallery

snappyllama said:


> I haven't, but that's great to hear.  I knew I was taking on chance on it, but really wanted something fresh and summery.



It is definitely fresh and summery! The tartness of the lemon balances out the sweetness of the raspberry and I swear you can even smell a little bit of fizzy carbonation, like when you add ginger ale to lemonade (or am I the only one that does that? lol)

I think you will love it.


----------



## shunt2011

I don't think they are getting shipping notices out in a timely fashion.  I just received the notification last night and it's being delivered today.   At least one of the orders is.


----------



## kchaystack

shunt2011 said:


> I don't think they are getting shipping notices out in a timely fashion.  I just received the notification last night and it's being delivered today.   At least one of the orders is.



I had the same thing happen, but when I got the shopping notice, I tried to go to ups and track it to see when they said it would be delivered.    The tracking number was not found.  So that tells me that while the tag was generated, it had not been picked up yet and scanned by ups.  

Then later I got a notice of delivery for the next day.  I was shocked, but we are really close to WSP.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I got my shipping notice this morning! I'm really excited


----------



## kumudini

Although I didn't post here, I ordered some supplies from them during the sale and finally got my shipment yesterday. Yay! When I looked through though, I found 3 one lb bottles of castor oil instead of the the mitre box cutter I ordered. Oh, no! So I called their CS, but it was after their working hours, so left a msg. And I am happy to report that I got a call this morning and they took care of the issue. My account shows that it's already shipped, just wow! Great service.
 And I get to keep the castor oil, as if I don't already have enough. Recently in my soapers choice order, I ordered a gallon, by mistake. So now I have 2 gallons and a half castor oil, whatever I am going to do with it, I have no idea


----------



## shunt2011

kchaystack said:


> I had the same thing happen, but when I got the shopping notice, I tried to go to ups and track it to see when they said it would be delivered. The tracking number was not found. So that tells me that while the tag was generated, it had not been picked up yet and scanned by ups.
> 
> Then later I got a notice of delivery for the next day. I was shocked, but we are really close to WSP.


 
I got both orders the same day.  Got the shipping notice for the 2nd one after it was delivered.

They still take way longer than NG.  I can order today and have it tomorrow from them.  But it was a sale so I ordered some things I'll bee needing sooner or later.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

They finally shipped mine a few days ago... and it could have been here a day early if UPS didn't decide to let it sit for a day in a warehouse 2 hours from here. *sigh* Normally packages pass through that location the night before delivery, but this one arrived late yesterday morning and hasn't moved. Bah, UPS.


----------



## misera

Finally got a shipment notice! I'm venturing into the FO's for the first time so I ordered a bunch of little bottles to try  Along with some cedarwood EO. I figured I had enough soap that generally smelled the same that I needed some variety.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I finally received mine today! Going to make soap tonight!


----------



## Viore

I was excitedly tracking my shipment on UPS. My FOs were to be delivered today, but this morning the tracking information says the delivery will be rescheduled due to bad weather.  =(


----------



## hmlove1218

FlybyStardancer said:


> They finally shipped mine a few days ago... and it could have been here a day early if UPS didn't decide to let it sit for a day in a warehouse 2 hours from here. *sigh* Normally packages pass through that location the night before delivery, but this one arrived late yesterday morning and hasn't moved. Bah, UPS.



Of course they let it sit! It's not as if they would want you to be extatic that it arrives a day early. They want to keep you patiently waiting until it's expected delivery date has arrived. THEN they'll move it along


----------

